

"Space Ball" drops on Namibia - jamesbressi
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5jsNmCG-1OfkofGh9URvt1h_V-_8g?docId=CNG.6851377f0c77d5cfe1c2a1e06c165a21.411

======
jamesbressi
I can't find any further news on this, specifically the following is of
interest:

"Several such balls have dropped in southern Africa, Australia and Latin
America in the past twenty years, authorities found in an Internet search."

I haven't heard of this and have they identified what the origin of the other
"several such balls" was?

